# Enregistrement TNT HD : fichiers protégés...



## sined_marlouf (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour.

Enregistrer la TV en HD par satellite, cest désormais possible, par exemple à laide du ORS 9972-HD de chez Optex. 

Mais le truc, cest que les enregistrements sont illisibles par un mac. 

En fait, cest le formatage du disque dur par lORS qui le rend illisible par un autre matériel. 

Donc, si on veut effacer les plages de pub au milieu du film enregistré, par exemple, ou le convertir selon un format lisible sur mac, ya pas moyen. :rose:

Il paraît que le logiciel Magix permet daccéder aux fichiers et dintervenir dessus, mais je ne connais pas ce logiciel, qui de plus est seulement disponible pour windows. :hein:

http://www.amazon.fr/s/?ie=UTF8&key...ware&hvadid=2785661968&ref=pd_sl_1fyy505wly_b

Est-il vrai quil existe le moyen dextraire des fichiers vidéos protégés, pour son usage personnel ? 

Merci de vos lumières, qui feront resplendir la HD toute liberté jen suis sûr !


----------

